# Any Juice agents in East London?



## Avi_RB7 (10/1/15)

Hey guys I'm here in East London for work. are they any agents here that stock quality juices? 

ciao
Avi...


----------



## Necris (10/1/15)

Unfortunately i think Juicy Joes has 1)moved to CT,and 2)closed temporarily in CT,so sadly,my answer to you would be no


----------

